# Speed trap detectors....



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

...of course, this is not for me, it is for a friend :roll: 

I have read just about everything there is to read about these detectors and now I am totally confused.

I think I understand that there are these types...

Laser\Radar detectors...presumably sod all use against Specs etc.

GPS .....presumably sod all used against Laser\Radar detectors.

GPS with laser\radar ... presumably covers everything but then I read that there is only one second for you to react from a laser. As these are the most expensive, is it worth getting GPS and Laser\Radar or is it worth getting just laser\radar which is the cheapest.

Any advice on these matters would be most appreciated..

Ta in advance...


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Get Cruise Control and stick to Speed Limmits
Eddie


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

The best one is the audible one in the passengers seat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Radar? 

From a radio point of view.. 

If the "radar detector" has seen an inbound signal, then that would usually mean that the "radar" transmitter has already seen the reflected signal back at the receiver? 

I.E. In the real world.. by the time your "Radar detector" beeps to say it's seen a transmission, then the nice policeman on the end of the receiver (speed gun) is already smiling


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I believe it is illegal to have one in the car in France even if it is not in use.

I did notice though that the viamichelin route planner website gives the location of speed cameras en route

G


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pusser
Tell "your friend" to fabricate some weird angular device to fix on the front of the vehicle and paint the front end with a matt black sort of rubbery paint.
Hey presto, stealth camper........
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Keith


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all for the advice. I do like the idea of a stealth camper and it is illegal to use these thingys in France. I would like some number plates that revolve like James Bond had do I could chose to use my own, Scotjimlands or Rapidos reg number..   

Thanks Wilecoyote for confirming what I thought I understood from my readings on the subject.

So it looks to my that "My friend :roll: " would be best to get a bog standard GPS to help against statics and Spec things.

In summary I assume the laser\radar detectors prurely confirm you have been caught which is a bit pricey just to learn that.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pusser

The GPS based ones like road angel, or inded the poi's of speed detectors are pretty good. They work by using a database of wherever the speed cameras or laser detectors are or might be. This is updated all the time, and i believe the police have to publish this information in advance of setting up mobile detectors.

I used the POI's in tom tom, along with some free software that you can get from pocketgpsworld.

The annoying thing is that it goes off all the time, as there is hardly every a mobile detector in the places listed. Using this sort of software is a deterent in itself as you tend to kick back into sensible driving mode, if you have forgotten yourself and started to speed a little.

With the POI based system on a PDA, you can just use it visually, and look out for the icons as you are following your route.

I don't see the point in these expensive detectors, as technology is changing all the time, and a new type of detector may be introduced at any time. 

Also, like the previous post say's, to detect the frequency of the laser, it has to be in use at the time, and the best way to detect it is when its pointing at you!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Thanks Wilecoyote for confirming what I thought I understood from my readings on the subject.


There is always the debate that a "detector" will actually see the transmitted signal beyond the distance that a receiver can for a legal prosecution?

But exactly how do you prove that one..

"Well officer, I detected your signal well beyond the legal distance allowed for your equipment" 

Ho hum !


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Why does anyone need a speed trap detector in the van at all ?

Whatever your belief about proper place for imposing a speed limit it is still illegal not to abide by it. 

I don't think there are many people here who would admit to deliberately driving too fast knowing they are breaking the limits - I hope not anyway.
I can only assume that people who carry a speed trap detector are deliberately driving too fast and only slow down when they think they will get caught.

If you are caught by a speed camera and think you were not speeding at the time then will your onboard detector help in your defence ? 

Have I missed something ?

G.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I have "slowed down" in more ways than one and have also made a conscious decision not to exceed the imposed speed limits. When away in the van we do have the advantage of GPS with all the positions of speed cameras and I sometimes get a boll***ing from the navigator for exceeding the 30 mph limit. The presence of a speed camera location is sometimes the only "real" indication of the fact that 30mph is the requirement... the road is often straight , open and safe for a much higher speed. On her laptop she gets a GPS speed reading and "informs" me if I am going too fast!. But it is really difficult to keep to 30mph if the road ahead is clear and free of traffic.....I have friends who have recently been fined for doing 34 MPH in a 30 so I do worry...I value my clean driving licence. Sometimes when I am going exactly 30mph on a stretch of wide and safe local road that leads out of the town for about a mile I can almost feel the anger and frustration of the drivers of cars behind "that pratt in front, driving at 30 mph"... :roll: 

Mike


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

Quote Grizzly

"Why does anyone need a speed trap detector in the van at all ?"

There are some stretches of road that are just traps for the the cameras to fleece you. There is a main road into Leicester city centre called King Richards Road, it's an urban dual carriageway, fenced in the centre, and approached by climbing a hill and then going down an incline. I haven't fallen for it, but there is hardy anyone in Leicester that hasn't, it's a 30mph limit, and it raised i think over 50k last year for the authorities. It's a bit of road that even in the Hymer, I would need to brake to stop breaking the speed limit. It's a money maker for the authorities, and a pain in the arse to travel down as it looks like a 50 mph road with the central barrier.

Other roads maybe be more understandable, but we have them in Leicester that are just moneymakers for the autorities.

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for all tips an advice. This unit will not be for the m\home but for a car. The reason I (big confession - it is for me and for the missus car) am considering some sort of protection is that in Aylesbury there is not a day that goes by without these mobile cameras popping up anywhere it looks like a road where you can do 40 but through some quirk is limited to 30. Of course the A41 to Bicester which has had 173 serious and fatal accidents in 3 years is never monitored because the amount of drivers exceeding the speed limit is low. And on many roads down here there is no reason that I can see why 40 should not be the speed limit. e.g. The estate where I live is 30. If I were to drive at the legal speed limit it would be suicidal. I have come to the one and only conclusion that these mobile cameras have no intention of saving lives or injury, only to produce a futher taxation. Hardly a week goes by when I do not here of a friend or client who has got another 3 points and in nearly all cases could never be deemed to be driving unsafely. I am wondering how many police will also lose their licences because presumably in their private lives they too will get done from time to time by speed cameras. We could then end up with a police force that can't drive and have to use bikes. Obviously i do appreciate that the Masons among them will probably get away with it.

I can get a Snooper S6 R Neo GPS for £225.00 - Is this one OK does anyone know. Or a Road Angel Compact £196 (without laser I think) The big Road Angel is a tad to much for me.

p.s. I have just noticed that the related topics below are about toilet rolls. I am not sure if this is because I am associated with portta potties or that my postings provoke bouts of dysentry amongst the members. 8O


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Surely Pusser and Dave WHATEVER you think about the necessity for a speed limit on the stretches of road you mention _they are the legally imposed limits, they are signed and you must obey them_

If you think they are not necessary then write to the authority who imposed them and ask why they are there. Insist on a reason if necessary. If you don't agree with that reason then take the matter further.

As to not being able to keep to 30mph in a Hymer Dave; you must manage it sometimes -town centres, etc so it can be done.

G.

PS Can someone explain why, when i use the icons up top to underline. italisise etc it does not do so and all i get is symbols round the passage I want to emphasise ?


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

I was chatting to a policemans son a couple of weeks ago and he told me that they can detect your speed from 3 miles away as long as the road is straight.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> number plates that revolve like James Bond had do I could chose to use my own, Scotjimlands or Rapidos reg number..


Here you go pusser, don't dob in your mates though, get the cheif constables number on it instead :wink: .......

http://www.ukspeedtraps.co.uk//fliptip.htm

Obviously being a responsible Mod I don't condone this product in any way :angel7:

pete.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Is this a man thing ?

It worries me ( female) that there are so many clubs, groups, firms, individuals etc all dedicated to exceeding the legally imposed speed limit on a road. Have they ever seen the body of a child mashed by a driver who did ?

If you don't believe the speed limit should be there then a) look on the authority website and see why they imposed it b) if you still don't like it then write and ask them to justify it. What ever you do, DON'T take it upon yourself to ignore it.
It's not macho it's just plain stupid.

G.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Oh Yes PJ a beauty. I think I will stick the Cheryl Blairs number on, Mandlesons and let me think......thinking........ :idea: that foul mouthed chef. i don't like him I don't.

Griz...fair point but it is not right for the law to spend their time extracting money out of us. They should be protecting us and catching speeders in areas where speed is a danger to others not where it really does not matter at all. Plus I am being judged by people whom themselves must have exceeded the speed liimit at sometime during their driving life. They don't send murderers out to catch murderers.

Speed cameras fine where it will reduce accidents caused through speeding. 
Incidently, a huge artic doing 30 in a 30 mph area cannot be even as safe as a car doing 35mph I would not have thought.

I'm getting a bit silly here so I will stop.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

40 years ago my driving instructor pointed out that the speed limits were not there to be treated as targets. Times without number I've been overtaken by some fool doing 40+ in a 30 mph zone, sometimes with two fingers up, only to catch him up a few minutes later as he waits for lights or similar. I'm afraid I usually can't resist giving him a cheery wave or even blowing him a kiss ! ( And yes, it is always a him !)

'Nuff said.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly, hope I didn't offend with my link, it was mean't as a bit of tongue in cheek fun in reply to pussers previous post. 
I like to think i stick to speed limits, especially in built up areas, but no one is perfect and we all look down occasionally at the speedo and realise we've crept over the limit unintentionally, nowadays with blanket speed camera coverage, the chances are you'll be instantly punished for your genuine mistake which ain't always fair.
I can see the logic behind them (speed cameras) but because there are so many of them, sometimes in silly locations, all they seem to be doing now is creating a different type of driver, armed with a 'safety' device, they 'sprint' between speed camera's at illegal speeds creating yet another problem in a different area.
Never had a speeding ticket in my life so its not sour grapes, I don't posess any 'safety' devices and i'm generally in favour of camera's, as long as they are sensibly located in genuine accident hotspots, not as revenue earners.

On a different note, a really annoying one - ever followed a driver pootling along in a 50 or 60 limit at 40, then you come to a built up area with a 30 limit and they continue on at 40, that really annoys :evil: 

Enough road safety gibber from me for one day I think.

pete.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Pete; I never thought for one minute you were a speed freak . What I'd like the flapping numberplate to do is to open to reveal my feelings about the person tail-gating me . I HATE people who do that. 

I used to have the regulars on my route to school well trained. They knew to keep well away from me or I would slow down to 2 mph and maintain that. As they drew back I would speed up and if they stayed well back I would go back to a normal speed. As they was no chance of overtaiking for a 10 mile stretch they soon learned. Sort of Pavlovian. If someone is going to run into the back of me I'd rather they do it at 2 mph than 50 mph.

G.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I got a bit lost with all the techie talk so may have missed something but surely what we could all use is a device that buzzes when you exceed a particular speed? Ideally electronically controlled from the roadside but I guess that's some way off yet.
How about something like a dash/steering mounted keyboard with 30/40/50/60/70 settings that you just set as you went along - linked to the speedo? I know it would mean constantly changing the setting sometimes but maybe use it when you want to.
That's not beyond today's technology is it? I guess if you really want to be smart it could be voice activated.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The most user friendly - and I suspect those that get the most positive response - are those roadside signs that light up to show you the speed you are doing. We have one with a smiley face if you are on or below the limit and a frown if you are going too fast. I guess they are signs that are bought or rented by local communities as they always seem to be on the outskirts of villages or small towns.

Works for me anyway. I like Tony's idea though and can't see that the technology is that difficult to put in place.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Think you might have misunderstood grizzly, don't know how you come to the conclusion i'm a speed freak, as i said, never had a speeding ticket and as for tailgating, can't see where you got that from either, we should all keep a good distance from the vehicle in front, my point was about people trundling along for ages about 10 - 20 mph UNDER the speed limit on a main road, then when they hit a 30 limit they continue at the same speed going at 10 mph OVER the limit.

Slowing down to 2mph to teach someone a lesson? I'd think all that would do was get the person behind really annoyed, not very helpful, bad roadcraft and only agrrevate the situation.

Or was your tongue firmly in your cheek as well? :wink: 

pete.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Pete !

I'm sorry; you totally misunderstood me and vice versa. I meant what I said about never thinking you were a speed freak -it never crossed my mind from any of your posts that you were and definately not a tail-gater either. I was simply adding my two pennorth to your dislike of the people who don't respond to road conditions and drive at sensible speeds. 

As to driving slowly when someone is following too close to me. I asked our local traffic policeman what I should do in such circumstances and this was his idea. It suits me as I don't want someone hitting me in the back at 50 mph when or if I have to brake suddenly. I don't know what the answer is but it does make me very nervous when someone drives so close to me and I am sure that under those circumstances I'm not as good a driver as I normally am.

Hope you've not taken offence -honestly, none intended. I'll shut up and go back to my ironing....

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Pete !
> 
> I'll shut up and go back to my ironing....
> 
> G


Couldn't squeeze in a couple of shirts for me could you? - my missus refuses to do any ironing for me - ungrateful moo - something to do with the new ironing board I bought her last Christmas - must be something wrong with it but I can't work out what!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Oh bugger!

Misunderstandings all round, probably my fault, it's easy to misinterpret the spoken word in forums sometimes and I think thats whats happened here, that will teach me to read posts more carefully in future. I shall take myself behind the shed and severely moderate myself :roll: .

I'll treat you to a glass of finest French red if we ever meet  

pete.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

No problems Pete ! Have you got that wine handy now ? Could do with something to anaesthetise me before the ironing. Not even got the board out yet and Afternoon Theatre is over.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Er, when I said Finest Red, what I probably mean't was that 5 ltr box i've got left over from our last trip, top quality at ten quid a box, but it all has the same effect, wouldn't advise too many glasses when doing the ironing though, if the phone rang, you'd burn your ear :roll: :wink: 

pete.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Pete, I agree with you totally - It must be an Autosleeper thing!

John 8)


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grizzly 

"If you think they are not necessary then write to the authority who imposed them and ask why they are there. Insist on a reason if necessary. If you don't agree with that reason then take the matter further." 

I've no axe to grind with speed cameras in general, but simply make the point that they are put into certain places, badly signed, and I can understand why some folk get up in arms about them. 

"As to not being able to keep to 30mph in a Hymer Dave; you must manage it sometimes -town centres, etc so it can be done." 

Sure I can, I’ve never had a speeding ticket  - But, what I’m trying to point out is that on the particular stretch of road, there is a steep gradient into the speed camera, the gradient forces you to brake, which i think is a ridiculous setup. From pulling off at the previous traffic lights, I have to leave the vehicle in third gear, and brake before the bottom of the hill where the speed camera is sited. 

It's dangerous and divisive, and the camera has been put into a place that had no recent history of accidents. Most of the people it has caught have been travelling at only a touch above 30mph. The local postmaster was prosecuted at 32mph, my next door neighbours, prosecuted at 32 and 33mph. They are retired teachers, never been ticketed in their lives before. 

That’s why I believe a database of cameras in your GPS is a godsend, I don't want to speed, but neither do I want a ticket for edging over 30mph on an urban dual carriageway coming down a hill. I'm a sceptic, and believe that there are plenty more examples of this type of camera placement. A system to warn you that a camera is ahead helps you drive safely and be aware there may be folk up ahead ramming their brakes on for no apparent reason. 

Quite frankly the speed camera I go past every day on the way to work is a turkey shoot - and the motorist in this case in question, is the turkey. 
There are plenty of other cameras around Leicester that are sensibly placed, and why on earth folk get caught by them I’ll never know. 

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I t would be a refreshing change for me if the police first concentrated on catching criminals which I pay them handsomely for and once they had mastered that craft and only then should they have the time to sit on their backsides taking photos of me. :x


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Well said Prosser
They ought to get off their backsides and start catching the drivers that are causing the 8.6 out of 10 deaths where speeding has no involvement in the accident as well, instead of pretending that speed is the main problem to justify the stealth tax that is Speed Camera's.


----------

